# Benches von 9800 GX2, 9800 GTX und 9800GT



## TheGamler (18. März 2008)

Auf publish.it168.com ist ein umfangreicher Test der neuen Grafikkartengeneration von Nvidia zu sehen.

Die Ergebnisse sind durchwachsen. Während sich die 3870X2 im 3DMark06 bis auf eine Auflösung immer durchsetzen kann, muss sie in den meisten Spielen knapp, manchmal sogar sehr deutlich geschlagen geben (Need for Speed Pro Street 4xAA). Leider wurden keine Karten der 88er-Serie in den Tests miteinbezogen, so dass sich ein "Fortschritt" zur alten Generation schlecht ableiten lässt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier das Testsystem und die getesteten Anwendungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß mit den Ergebnissen!


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*

Die neue Karte scheint der 3870X2 ja ziemlich ebenbürtig. Wenn jetzt der Preis noch sinkt passts


----------



## TheGamler (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*

Benches von der 9800GX2 jetzt auch auf der Main-HP


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Benches von der 9800GX2 jetzt auch auf der Main-HP



Richtig, findet man jetzt Überall im Web, denn die NDA ist um 15.00Uhr gefallen


----------



## PiEpS (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*

Irgendwie voll die Verarsche die GTX,  ne GT is immerhin exakt die gleiche Karte.~


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*

Eher eine GTS  Die GT hat nur 112 SPUs


mfg


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*



PiEpS schrieb:


> Irgendwie voll die Verarsche die GTX,  ne GT is immerhin exakt die gleiche Karte.~


Wenn du dem "GT" noch ein S anhängst, bin ich einverstanden  (8800GT 112 US vs. 128 bei 9800gtx/8800gts, auch die TMUs/TAUs sind beschnitten 56 vs. 64)

Ja, die 9800GTX ist im Prinzip nur eine 8800GTS/512 mit einem zeiten SLI Anschluss und besserer Stromversorgung. Was das für die Übertaktbarkeit bedeutet, werden die Reviews dann schon klären . Abgesehen davon sehe ich aber keine Daseinsberechtigung für die Karte

dit: war wohl wer schneller


----------



## low- (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*

In 1280x1042 ist meine OCed 88GT 300 Punkte schneller als die 9800GT oÔ


----------



## PiEpS (18. März 2008)

*AW: Benches von 9800GX2, 9800GTX und 9800GT*



McZonk schrieb:


> Wenn du dem "GT" noch ein S anhängst, bin ich einverstanden  (8800GT 112 US vs. 128 bei 9800gtx/8800gts, auch die TMUs/TAUs sind beschnitten 56 vs. 64)
> 
> Ja, die 9800GTX ist im Prinzip nur eine 8800GTS/512 mit einem zeiten SLI Anschluss und besserer Stromversorgung. Was das für die Übertaktbarkeit bedeutet, werden die Reviews dann schon klären . Abgesehen davon sehe ich aber keine Daseinsberechtigung für die Karte
> 
> dit: war wohl wer schneller



Ich meinte auch die 9800gt, aber stimmt schon, die 8800gt is auch fast das gleiche... Ist schon mies was Nvidia für eine Produktpolitik betreibt.


----------



## Apocalypse (19. März 2008)

aber die 9800 GX2 ist eigl auch nur die 8800 GTS X 2  (FAST)
und dann gleich teuer als 2 gts und weniger leistung
aber man muss erst noch ein paar tests abwarten...


----------



## hafi020493 (19. März 2008)

Die 9800GX2 ist langsamer getaktet als die GTS (außer Speicher der ist mit 1000MHz, 30MHz schneller gataktet als die GTS) und deshalb ist sie glaub ich auch langsamer als einen GTS im SLI!


----------



## Eule (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe eine 9800 GTX+ 512MB und habe Tomb Raider Gespielt die Leistung des Spiels natürlich voll Hoch gedreht aber nach 6 ST. Hat das Bild nicht mit gemacht Zum Schluss stand geschrieben bitte setzen sie die Auflösung runter.
Ich habe sie runter gesetzt, 30 Min ging’s, später ging’s wider los.
Was habe ich Falsch bemacht???


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

Schreib dein Problem nochmal in den Grafikkarten Thread um diese Thread Leiche ruhen zu lassen..

Dort wird dir auch eher geholfen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/42


----------

